# What if PROVERA fails? Desperate to get to take this round of Clomid



## angelzmummy (Jan 10, 2010)

Desperate for some advice, before I go back to Gp.

I took Provera 20mg for 5 days, 12 days ago.

Gp said I would bleed 2-10 days after last pill.

I have had 2 successfully Pg's in 2004 and 2007 and have 2 DD'S, as a result of Provera or Northisterone (with the 1st DD) followed by Clomid 100mg.

For over a week I have had AF symptoms, as was sure it was on the way,  I took Provera 12 days ago and it's not arrived :-(

I will need to go back to Gp, I expect, but she is not that clued up on fertility meds, and always refers on if I can not suggest what I have had before. 

If Provera is proved to be unsuccessful, 14 days after last pill (which will be in 2 days time), I have read it could be due to low estrogen levels?

What is the treatment if Provera did not work? I have read an estrogen pill for 14 days then to take provera again, to get a withdrawal bleed?

What is the estrogen pill likely to be? So I can research it before being offered it?

Has anyone else not had a withdrawal bleed after Provera? What did your Gp do?

I suffer a miscarriage in Aug 09, which ended in Methotrextae injections, so I am desperate to have a chance to TTC again, for our final child.

Looking forward to any replies PLEASE


----------



## MrsMaguire (May 25, 2009)

Hi,

I've had problems with progesterone pills in the past as you're meant to have a bleed after stopping them, my body either doesn't bleed at all or bleeds all the way through. The only thing I can guess is that they'll put you on a higher dose, or maybe norethisterone to see if that helps. I'm not sure on the oestrogen pill... but I know there's quite a few out there. 

I'm really sorry about your loss, I really wish you all the best for your treatment. Hopefully by the time you read this your AF will have arrived. 

x


----------



## lesleyr (Jul 26, 2009)

ive read it can take up 2 a month 4 af 2 appear. But 2 b honest id just talk 2 gp if it didnt appear after 2/3 weeks.Im due 2 start provera on 1st feb Good luck x


----------



## kdb (Apr 9, 2009)

Hi - I've not taken it myself but I understand the most commonly prescribed oestrogen supplement is "Progynova". I believe your GP should be able to prescribe it as it's used to help lessen menopause symptoms.

If you do have low oestrogen then I'm not sure whether Clomid would be the best tx, because Clomid is an oestrogen-blocker.

What tests has your GP done - eg, FSH, LH, etc?

Is there another GP at your surgery who has more knowledge / experience re; fertility?

I would ask for full blood work to be done, and then go from there. Here's a useful list to take to your GP:
http://www.fertilityplus.org/faq/hormonelevels.html

Good luck!

/links


----------

